# Kamera rotation in Java3D



## "Er" (3. Aug 2009)

Hallo!

Ich bemühme mich gerade der Java3D programmierung und wollte ein anschaubares Model in ein Universum pflanzen, welches von allen Seiten betrachtet werden kann. Dabei wird das Model von Hintergrundobjekten umringt. Man kann sich das vorstellen wie ein modeliertes Haus welches aus Demonstrationsgründen auf einem Boden steht auf dem Bäume gepflanzt sind.

Aber wie kann ich die Kamera so einrichten, dass sie immer auf das Haus schauend, um das Haus rotiert werden kann? 

Weiß da einer Rat? Ein Link oder ein Beispielcode wäre genau das richtige.

Ps: Ja ich habe die SUFU benutzt, aber nichts gescheites gefunden! Hab auch keine Lust mehr mich im "von Schwachsinn zugemüllten Internet" weiter zu verlieren.


----------



## Illuvatar (4. Aug 2009)

Ein OrbitBehavior sollte da ziemlich gut geeignet sein.


----------



## "Er" (4. Aug 2009)

Ja danke, hat soweit funktioniert. Musste nur eine Flag setzten dass man die Kamera mit der rechten Maustaste nicht verschieben kann. Hat zwar dazu geführt dass die Kamera nicht Transformierbar wurde und sie zu hoch ansetzte, aber ich habs schon hinbekommen.


----------

